# ISTANBUL | Macka Residences by Armani Casa | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Maçka Residences by Armani Casa*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

hOMEPAGE


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

Cant be a better location.

:cheers:


----------



## alanhunter169 (Nov 25, 2010)

The render looks great. It looks to be inspired by the shape of a ship. Great job.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

looks amazing...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## hqsouza (Jan 14, 2011)

Great complex!! It will stand out on that place!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

23.04.2011


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

One of my favourite projects in Istanbul actually. Thanks for the update again, you are doing an excellent job representing the city in this section Jakob kay:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/53022083.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Cheers to Tom_Green:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://v8.cache4.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/53693033.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul cross section panaroma von omer.kanipak auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

IMGP2786 von yılmaz ürgün auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

01.07.2011

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/astas_gayrimenkul_ve_armanicasa/macka_residences-862.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://v7.cache8.c.bigcache.googlea...original/55670931.jpg?ir=1&redirect_counter=2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Bosphorus von conoraleckelly auf Flickr


----------

